# Where to find Morels in Erie County PA



## nascaron

I live in Wattsburg PA and would like to hunt for morels. I am a newbie and have no knowledge. Where do I look?


----------



## nascaron

Nobody have an idea?


----------



## im hungry

Learn your trees..ash,elm,black cherry,poplar...they work for me.


----------



## tombombadil

The information is at your fingertips :-D next step is into the field. Mosquito head nets, gloves, trekking poles, good waterproof hiking boots are all worth their weight in gold, otherwise you will be turned off pretty quick.


----------



## im hungry

Yhis time of year look for oysters on dead wood,and chants in three hardwoods. .good luck


----------



## nascaron

im hungry... why did you mention those things? What trees do morels grow near?

tomBombadil... what information is at my fingertips?


----------



## im hungry

Those are all trees morels like to grow around...if you can find those trees in the woods you have a good chance mushrooms are there....the information is at your fingertips. ..check out mushroom expert,Rogersmushrooms, and youtube...I have learned aa lot from all of them...earthwalker40 on YouTube really helped us learn...


----------



## steelernation

"what information is at my fingertips?"

Not to be condescending, buddy, but you're on a computer. There are many dozens of morel websites, many hundreds of morel videos, and books, threads like this one (loaded every year with the same tree/temp/NSEW directional info)... There is more info on morels than there are morels themselves. Check the library. See if there is a mushroom club in your area (if in WPA, there is the WPA Mushroom Club in Pittsburgh). There is literally a metric ton of info out there for new people. Good luck.

Most importantly for now, morel season is long gone (most of us agree that it never even arrived this year). Work with what is in the woods, season by season, and you'll find there is plenty to keep you amused and learning most all of the year. Get out there and get 'em!


----------

